# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون المدنى >  صيغ عقـو د المقاولات

## هيثم الفقى

عقـــد مقاولــة

أنه في يوم ...................... الموافق / / ‏2004
تم الاتفاق بين كل من الطرفين:ـ

الســـادة / ويمثلها في هذا العقد
السيد الأستاذ / ...................................... بصفته رئيس مجلس إدارة
ومقـــرها / .................................................. ...........................
(طرف أول)

الســـادة / شركة .................................. ويمثلها في هذا العقد عضو مجلس الإدارة المنتدب السيد المهندس / .................................................. ..........
ومقرهـــا / .................................................. ...........................
(طرف ثاني)

تمهيــــــــد
لما أن الطرف الأول يمتلك موقع بالكيلو الساحل الشمالي (مطروح ـ إسكندرية) بمنطقة سيدي عبد الرحمن ـ بمدينة العلمين ـ محافظة مرسي مطروح والبالغ مساحتها ................... م2.
وحدودها وأطوالها كالأتي:

- الحد البحري بطول.
- الحد القبلي بطول.
- الحد الشرقي بطول. 
- الحد الغربي بطول.

والأرض مشتراة من محافظة مطروح وتم تسجيلها بالعقد والمسجل برقم .............. بتاريخ / / مكتب توثيق ............ والموافقة علي مشروع إنشاء قرية سياحية بموجب القرار رقم .......... بتاريخ / / والمعلن بالوقائع المصرية بالعدد ........... لسنة .................

وبناء علي دعوة الطرف الأول بالمناقصة المحددة بتاريخ / / والتي استقرت علي قبول الطرف الثاني للقيام بتنفيذ الأعمال موضوع المناقصة.

وبعد أن أقر الطرفان بأهليتهما وصفتهما للتعاقد اتفقا علي الأتي:ـ









أولا :

يعتبر التمهيد السابق وكراسة الشروط والمواصفات وجدول الأعمال والرسومات التنفيذية والجدول الزمني وقرار لجنة البت والمستندات المتبادلة من الطرفان جزء لا يتجزأ من هذا العقد ومتممة لاحكامه.

ثانيـــا :

يلتزم الطرف الثاني بتنفيذ الأعمال موضوع العقد بعدد 910 شاليه ويتم تقسيمها على مراحل تنفيذية علي النحو التالي:ـ
- المرحلة الأولي بعدد 310 شالية.
- المرحلة الثانية بعدد 300 شالية.
- المرحلة الثالثة بعدد 300 شالية.

ثالثـــا :

1. التأمين الابتدائي :ـ

قدم الطرف الثاني إلي الطرف الأول خطاب ضمان ابتدائي رقم ........ بتاريخ / / بمبلغ ....... جنيها.

2. التأمين النهائي :ـ

يلتزم الطرف الثاني بسداد مبلغ 00ر700000 جنيها (فقط سبعمائة ألف جنيها لاغير) نقدا إلي الطرف الأول وذلك خلال (تسعون يوما) من تاريخ هذا العقد كتأمين نهائي عن الأعمال موضوع العقد .... ويرد نقدا عند تقديم خطاب ضما ن نهائي بنفس القيمة بعد ستة شهور من بدء التنفيذ. 

3. الأسعــار :ـ

أ. بالسعر المقدم من الطرف الثاني ووفقا لقرار لجنة البت ............. جنيها (فقط ............. جنيها) وذلك مقابل الشاليه الواحد طبقا للتوصيف المعلن بكراسة الشروط.

ب. في حالة طلب الطرف الأول لأية إضافات جديدة بالأعمال وملزمة لحاجة العمل يلتزم الطرف الثاني بتنفيذها طبقا لما يتم إقراره من لجنة ثلاثية مشكلة من المالك والاستشاري والمقاول مع تحديد أسعار الأعمال الإضافية.

ج. يتم صرف مستحقات الطرف الثاني بواقع مستخلصات شهرية معتمدة من الاستشاري وذلك خلال أسبوع من تقديمها ويتم الصرف بنسبة 95% من حجم الأعمال المنفذة. 
د. يستقطع نسبة 5% كتأمين أعمال يتم تسويتها عند الاستلام الابتدائي مقابل خطاب ضمان نهائي لمدة عام من تاريخ الاستلام الابتدائي.

ه. يلتزم الطرف الثاني بسداد نسبة التأمينات الاجتماعية المقررة علي الأعمال.

و. يلتزم الطرف الأول بسداد نسبة ضريبة المبيعات علي الأعمال المنفذة.

ز. يتم استقطاع الدمغات الحكومية من واقع المستخلصات المقدمة.
ح. تصرف التشوينات بنسبة 75% من قيمة المواد الموردة بشرط تقديم الفواتير المؤيدة لذلك وإذا لم يقدم المقاول الفواتير المطلوبة يتم تحديد أسعار التشوينات من اللجنة الثلاثية المكونة من الاستشاري والمالك والمقاول.

ط. أي زيادة رسمية في أسعار مواد البناء بدء من تاريخ الترسيه يتم المحاسبة عليها طبقا لمعدلات الزيادة وعلي الطرف الثاني تقديم الفواتير الدالة علي ذلك وتعتمد من اللجنة الثلاثية من خلال مستخلصات الأعمال.
ي. إذا توافر لدي الطرف الأول تدفق نقدي فلا مانع من صرف دفعة مقدمة لا تزيد عن 10% (عشرة في المائة) من قيمة أعمال المرحلة المتفق عليها ..... مقابل خطاب ضمان بنكي بنفس القيمة.

رابعــا :

التزامات الطرف الثاني:ـ

1. العمالة :

أ. يلتزم الطرف الثاني باستخدام العدد الكافي من العمال المتخصصين والمشرفين والمهندسين اللازمين لحسن أداء العمل. كما يتعهد بالقيام بمعرفته وعلي نفقته باستخراج جميع الرخص والتصاريح اللازمة للعمالة كما يتحمل تكاليف نقلهم من وإلي العملية وتهيئة أماكن الإعاشة الخاصة بهم.

ب. يكون الطرف الثاني مسئولا عن عماله وسلامتهم وعن أية أضرار تحدث لهم أو للغير كما يتعهد بتعويض الطرف الأول ـ في كل حالة ـ عن الضرر الذي قد يحدث نتيجة ذلك.

ج. يلتزم الطرف الثاني بالقيام بمعرفته وعلي نفقته بالتأمين علي عماله طبقا لقواعد وقوانين التأمينات الاجتماعية والقرارات الوزارية المكملة لها والسارية خلال مدة تنفيذ الأعمال.

2. التوريدات (المواد والمهمات والآلات والمعدات والمنشآت المؤقتة) :

أ. يلتزم الطرف الثاني بتقديم عينات المواد دون مقابل لاعتمادها كتابيا من الطرف الأول قبل بدء التوريد والتنفيذ.

ب. يلتزم الطرف الثاني بتوفير جميع المواد بالكميات اللازمة لتنفيذ الأعمال وطبقا للبرنامج الزمني علي أن تكون مطابقة للشروط والمواصفات والعينات المقدمة طبقا للفقرة (أ) من هذا البند والمعتمدة من الطرف الأول.

ج. يلتزم الطرف الثاني باستخدام المون والمواد طبقا للأصول الفنية الصناعية وطبقا لما جاء بمستندات العقد.

3. علي الطرف الثاني طوال مدة تنفيذ وإتمام الأعمال :

أ. أن يراعي تماما سلامة جميع الأشخاص اللذين يحق لهم التواجد في الموقع وأن يبقي الموقع أو ما يقع منه تحت سيطرته والأعمال ما دامت لم تسلم أو يشغلها رب العمل في حالة من النظام اللازم لتجنيب هؤلاء الأشخاص المخاطر.

ب. أن يوفر باستمرار علي نفقته الأضواء والحرس والأسوار وعلامات التحذير والمراقبة أينما وكلما كان ذلك ضروريا أو طلبته أي سلطة قائمة قانونا للحفاظ علي الأعمال وسلامة الأفراد.

ج. أن يتخذ كل الخطوات المعقولة لحماية البيئة داخل وخارج الموقع وأن يتجنب الإزعاج والضرر للأشخاص ولممتلكات الأفراد الناشئ عن التلوث أو الضجيج أو عن أسباب أخري تنشأ عن طريقة التشغيل.

د. أن يتخذ كل الاحتياطات اللازمة للحفاظ علي سلامة المنشآت المجاورة وفي حالة حدوث أية أضرار لاقدر الله يكون مسئولا وحده المسئولية الجنائية والمدنية وعليه تعويض الغير والطرف الأول عن كافة الأضرار الناتجة عن ذلك. 

خامسا :

التعديلات والأعمال الإضافية والجديدة:ـ

1. للطرف الأول الحق في أي وقت من الأوقات قبل أو بعد البدء في الأعمال إجراء أي تعديلات هندسية أو أعمال جديدة يلتزم الطرف الثاني بتنفيذها بمجرد استلامه خطاب الطرف الأول بتكليفه بذلك وإذا ترتبت زيادة في الأسعار نتيجة هذه التعديلات يحق للطرف الثاني المطالبة بهذه الزيادة لما يتم إقراره من اللجنة الثلاثية.

2. للطرف الأول الحق في التعديل في الكميات سواء بالزيادة أو النقصان أو الإلغاء إذا كان هذا التعديل ناتج عن ظروف طارئة خارج إرادة الطرف الأول ويتم إعداد التوازن الزمني والمالي بين الطرفين.




سادسا :

التنازل عن العقد وإسناد الأعمال:ـ

- لا يجوز للطرف الثاني التنازل عن العقد أو جزء منه عدا الأعمال التخصصية المتعلقة به فلا يجوز إسنادها إلي الغير إلا بعد الحصول علي موافقة كتابية من الطرف الأول ويظل الطرف الثاني مسئولا مسئولية تامة عن كافة الالتزامات الناشئة عن الأعمال موضوع هذا العقد سواء منها المنفذ بمعرفته أو بمعرفة المسند إليه الأعمال التخصصية.

سابعا :

تنسيق الأعمال بالموقع :ـ

- يلتزم الطرف الثاني بالعمل طبقا للجدول الزمني والمقدم منه المعتمد من المالك والاستشاري.

- يقر الطرف الثاني بالمعاينة النافية للجهالة للموقع ودراسة وفحص طبيعة الأعمال ومستندات العقد.

- يلتزم الطرف الثاني بتوفير مكتب لجهة الإشراف داخل الموقع وتسهيل مأمورية عملهم بالموقع حتى التسليم الابتدائي.

- يحق للطرف الأول التفتيش علي الأعمال والتوريدات بموقع العمل وبالورش والأماكن التي تجهز فيها الأعمال مع رفض الأعمال الغير مطابقة للرسومات والشروط والمواصفات أو أصول الصناعة.

- يتم اعتماد أماكن إقامة العمالة المؤقتة والتشوينات بالموقع من الطرف الأول قبل العمل.

- علي الطرف الأول توفير مصدر عمومي للمياه الصالحة للاستعمال حتى حدود أول المشروع مع التزام الطرف الثاني بسداد قيمة توصيل المياه من حدود المشروع إلي موقع العمل والاستهلاك حتى التسليم الابتدائي.

- علي الطرف الثاني تسهيل مأمورية حركة انتقال طاقم الإشراف لأقرب مدينة يتبع لها المشروع.

- يقر الطرفان بالعلم التام بالقوانين واللوائح والتعليمات المنظمة للأعمال موضوع هذا العقد والمعمول بها في جمهورية مصر العربية.



ثامنا :

مدة سريان العقد:ـ

- يتم تسليم الموقع إلي المقاول علي الطبيعة خلال مدة شهر من تاريخ صدور التصاريح والتراخيص اللازمة للبناء 
- يلتزم الطرف الثاني بتسليم الأعمال موضوع العقد تسليما ابتدائيا في مدة أقصاها ......... شهرا (طبقا لبرنامج مراحل التنفيذ) من تاريخ تسليم الموقع.

- يلتزم الطرف الثاني بالتسليم النهائي للأعمال بعد مرور عام من التسليم الابتدائي والقيام بإصلاح وترميم ومعالجة أية عيوب أو أخطاء في الأعمال المسلمة ابتدائيا ومرحليا.

- أية تأخير في صرف مستحقات الطرف الثاني عن أسبوع من اعتماد الاستشاري تضاف مدة التأخير لصرف المستحقات إلي مدة الأعمال .

يحق للطرف الثاني مدة إضافية للأعمال في الحالات الآتية:ـ

أ. عند تكليف الطرف الثاني بأعمال إضافية .

ب. طلب الطرف الأول من الطرف الثاني بتعديل الجدول الزمني وفقا لجدول التمويل من الطرف الأول.

ج. عدم صرف مستحقات الطرف الثاني مع احتساب فوائد بنكيه علي فرق مستخلصين متتاليين.

د. في الظروف القهرية والأسباب التي تؤثر علي معدلات التنفيذ وتكون الأعذار إذا أقرها الاستشاري.

تاسعا :

فسخ العقد أو سحب الأعمال:ـ

أ. إذا أخل الطرف الثاني بأي شرط من شروط العقد.

ب. إذا توقف الطرف الثاني عن تنفيذ الأعمال أو جزء منها لمدة 15 يوما متصلة أو 30 يوما منفصلة دون أذن كتابي من الطرف الأول بما يؤثر علي البرنامج الزمني للتنفيذ ما لم يكن هذا التوقف ناتج عن ظروف طارئة أو قوي قهرية يقرها الاستشاري.
ج. إذا اظهر الطرف الثاني بطء في التنفيذ أو أهمل أو اغفل القيام بآي من التزاماته المقررة ولم يتدارك ذلك خلال (خمسة عشر يوما) من تاريخ أخطاره بكتاب موصي عليه بعلم الوصول.

د. في حالة فقدان الطرف الثاني لأهليته بإشهار لإفلاسه أو إعساره أو الحجر عليه أو غير ذلك من أسباب فقدان الأهلية.
عاشرا :

غرامة التأخير والتعويضات:ـ

1. إذا تأخر الطرف الثاني عن تسليم الأعمال المسندة إليه بموجب هذا العقد في المدد المحددة جاز للطرف الأول إعطائه مهلة إضافية لإتمام التنفيذ مع عدم الإخلال بحق الطرف الأول دون اللجوء للقضاء في توقيع غرامة التأخير عليه عن المدة التي يتأخر فيها عن إنهاء العمل وتسليمه ابتدائيا ولا يدخل في حساب مدة التأخير مدة التوقف التي يثبت الطرف الثاني للطرف الأول نشوؤها عن أسباب قهرية أو أسباب ليس للطرف الثاني سببا فيها وتكون الغرامة بالنسب الآتية:ـ
- 1% عن الأسبوع الثاني أو أي جزء منه.
- يضاف إليها 1.5% عن الأسبوع الثاني أو أي جزء منه.
- يضاف إليها 2% عن الأسبوع الثالث أو أي جزء منه.
- يضاف إليها 2.5% عن الأسبوع الرابع أو أي جزء منه.
- يضاف إليها 3% عن كل شهر أو أي جزء منه بعد ذلك بحيث لا يجاوز مجموع الغرامة 10% وتحسب الغرامة من قيمة الأعمال المتأخرة التي لم يتم تسليمها بعد. أما إذا رأي الاستشاري أن الجزء المتأخر لا يمنع الانتفاع فتحتسب الغرامة علي قيمة الأعمال المتأخرة فقط.

2. في حالة تأخر الطرف الثاني عن تنفيذ الأعمال في الموعد المحدد طبقا للعقد وارتأى الطرف الأول لصالح نهو المشروع قبول مبررات الطرف الثاني وإقرارها جاز له إضافة مدة لنهو المشروع بشرط ألا يترتب عليها أية أعباء مالية يتحملها الطرف الأول.

الحادي عشر :

المراســـــلات:

يقر كل من الطرفين أنه اتخذ طوال مدة سريان العقد عنوانه المبين بصدد هذا العقد محلا مختارا له ويلتزم في حالة تغييره بأخطار الطرف الآخر به بخطاب موصى عليه بعلم الوصول وآلا صحت المراسلات التي تتم علي العنوان المبين بالعقد.





الثاني عشر :

أولوية المستندات:

عند الاختلاف في تفسير العقد تكون المستندات المذكورة بالبند الثاني من الشروط العامة والأولوية التالية:ـ
1ـ التعاقد. 2ـ الشروط والمواصفات. 3ـ الرسومات المعتمدة.
4ـ محاضر الاجتماعات.

ويتم اللجوء إلي الاجتماعات بين المالك والاستشاري والمقاول لحل أية نزاع وبكافة الطرق الودية مع عدم الإخلال بحق اللجوء إلي القضاء.

تختص المحاكم الواقع في دائرتها المشروع بنظر أية نزاع قد ينشأ (لاقدر الله) عن هذا العقد.

الثالث عشر :

حرر هذا العقد من ثلاث نسخ بيد كل طرف نسخة للعمل بموجبها وتحتفظ نسخة عند الاستشاري.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

عقد مقاولة هدم مبانى وبيع أنقاض 

إنه فى يوم -------- الموافق -------- 
تحرر هذا العقد بين كل من : 
أولاً: -------- 
المقيم : -------- 
(طرف أول ) 
ثانياً: -------- المقيم: -------- 
(طرف ثانى ) 
وبعد أن أقر المتعاقدان بمجلس هذا العقد بأهليتهما للتعاقد اتفقا على الأتى : 

البند الأول 
باع الطرف الأول للطرف الثانى القابل لذلك جميع أنقاض المبنى ملكه الكائن -------- بكافة أنواعه ومشتملاته وهذا المبنى مسطحه حوالى -------- متر مربع ومكون من -------- دور ومحدود بالحدود الأتية :- 
الحد البحرى: -------- 
الحد الغربى: -------- 
الحد الشرقى: -------- 
الحد القبلى: -------- 

البند الثانى 
يقر الطرف الأول بأنه المالك الوحيد للعقار المبيعه أنقاضه بموجب هذا العقد كما يضمن ان العقار المذكور خالى من كافة الحقوق العينية اياً كانت أنواعها . 

البند الثالث 
تم هذا البيع بثمن إجمالى وجزافى قدره -------- جنيهاً دفعها الطرف الثانى للطرف الأول ويعتبر التوقيع على هذا العقد بموجب مخالصة نهائية . 

البند الرابع 
يقر الطرف الثانى المشترى بأنه عاين بنفسه المبانى المطلوب هدمها وبيع أنقاضها المعاينة التامة النافية للجهالة وأنه قبل مشتراها بحالتها الحاضرة وبطريق جزافى . 

البند الخامس 
يلتزم الطرف الثانى بإستخراج الرخص اللازمة للهدم بمعرفته ووفقاً للشروط الموضحة بالقانون رقم 344 لسنة 1956 ويكون مسئولاً وحده عن كل مخالفة تقع بسبب ذلك وعليه إتخاذ كافة الإجراءات اللازمة للمحافظة على أملاك الجيران . 

البند السادس 
يلتزم الطرف الثانى بإتمام عملية الهدم ونقل الأنقاض والأتربة وتسليم الأرض للطرف الأول خالية فى مدة أقصاها -------- يوماً وفى حالة تأخره يلتزم بسداد التعويضات اللازمة للطرف الأول . 

البند السابع 
يتعهد الطرف الأول بتسليم المبيع للطرف الثانى لهدمه خالياً من السكان فى مده أقصاها -------- يوماً ، فإذا تأخر عن التسليم فى الميعاد المذكور إمتدت المدة المقررة للتنفيذ بقدر مدة التأخير . 

البند الثامن 
أتفق الطرفان على انه فى حالة نشوب اى نزاع بسبب هذا العقد تكون المحكمة المختصة بنظره هى محكمة موطن العقار المراد هدمه . 

البند التاسع 
تحرر هذا العقد من -------- نسخة بيد كل طرف نسخة للعمل بموجبها عند اللزوم . 

الطرف الأول الطرف الثانى 
الاسم الاسم 
رقم البطاقة رقم البطاقة 
التوقيع التوقيع

----------


## هيثم الفقى

عقد مقاولة بناء بثمن إجمالى وجزافى 

إنه فى يوم -------- الموافق -------- 
تحرر هذا العقد بين كل من : 
أولاً: -------- 
المقيم : -------- 
(طرف أول ) 
ثانياً: -------- 
المقيم: -------- 
(طرف ثانى ) 
وبعد أن أقر المتعاقدان بمجلس هذا العقد بأهليتهما للتعاقد اتفقا على الأتى : 

البند الأول 
بموجب هذا العقد قبل الطرف الثانى أن يقوم ببناء -------- للأستغلال لحساب الطرف الأول ووصفها كالتالى :- -------- 
وموضحه بالرسوم والتصميمات والمواصفات وقائمة الشروط المرفقة والموقع عليها من الطرفان والتى قام بوضعها المهندس / -------- وذلك على قطعة الأرض الكائنة -------- والمملوكة للطرف الأول . 

البند الثانى 
يقر الطرف الثانى بأنه اطلع ودرس بنفسه جميع الإشتراطات والرسوم المرفقة والتى تعتبر جزء لا يتجزء من هذا العقد ، وأنه تحقق من تفصيلات العملية وموقع الأرض وطبيعتها وأنه حدد ثمن المقاولة على اساس هذه التفاصيل ، كما تعهد بالقيام بجميع الأعمال المشترطة دون إستثناء . 

البند الثالث 
على الطرف الثانى فحص الرسوم قبل تنفيذها ، كما عليه ان يحذر المالك فى الوقت المناسب بكل خطأ او سهو قد يكتشفه فيها ، على انه لا يحق له إجراء اى تغيير او تعديل من تلقاء نفسه دون تصريح كتابى من المالك او المهندس المعين من قبله . 

البند الرابع 
على الطرف الثانى إستخراج جميع الرخص اللازمة لتنفيذ عملية البناء وشغل الطريق وخلافه بمعرفته كما يلزم عليه إقامة السقالات وإستحضار ما يحتاج اليه لانجاز العمل من أدوات ومهمات بمصروفات على عاتقه ، وإتباع جميع لوائح التنظيم والشرطة وخلافه وهو المسئول وحده عن كل مخالفة للقوانين المعمول بها او التى تصدر اثناء العمل وعليه أخيراً إتخاذ الاحتياطات اللازمة لمنع حصول ضرر للمبانى المجاورة بسبب تنفيذ هذه المقاوله . 

البند الخامس 
على الطرف الثانى احضار جميع المواد اللازمة للعمل على ان تكون من أحسن الأنواع المستعملة فى الأبنية الحديثة ، وعليه إستخدام عدد كاف من العمال المتخصصين لحسن سير العمل ، كل ذلك على نفقته الخاصة ، كما عليه تحمل ثمن إستهلاك المياه اللازمة للبناء . 

البند السادس 
يكون الطرف الثانى مسئولاً عن سلامة العمال والجمهور وعليه اتخاذ الأحتياطات اللازمة لذلك ، كما يكون مسئول عن اى جريمة يرتكبها احد عماله او المقاولين من الباطن او عمالهم وعليه تعيين من يلزم من الأسخاص لحراسة المبنى والمواد الموجودة بها وما تم بناءه من أجزاءها لحين تسليمها للمالك ، كل ذلك دون ادنى دخل او مسئولية على هذا الأخير . 

البند السابع 
على الطرف الثانى القيام بعملية البناء حسب أصوله الفنية ويكون مسئولاً عن متانة الأعمال التى يقوم بها وقوة احتمالها . 

البند الثامن 
للطرف الأول الحق فى تعيين اى مهندس يختاره لمراقبة سير العمل دون ادنى إعتراض من الطرف الثانى . 

البند التاسع 
اتفق الطرفان على ان يكون إجمالى ثمن المقاوله -------- جنيهاً يسدد كالتالى :- 

البند العاشر 
تحدد لتنفيذ جميع الأعمال الخاصة بهذه المقاولة مدة اقصاها -------- شهرا تبدأ من اليوم وعلى ذلك تعهد الطرف الثانى بتسليم المبنى تام البناء واللوازم حسب الرسوم والمواصفات وقائمة الشروط المتفق عليها . 

البند الحادى عشر 
فى حالة وفاة الطرف الثانى يحق للطرف الأول إعتبار العقد مفسوخاً من تلقاء نفسه دون حاجة لتنبيه او إنذار للورثة مع إعتبار ما دفع من الأتعاب حق للورثة . وتكون التزماته قبلهم دفع قيمة ما تم من الأعمال وما انفق لتنفيذ ما لم يتم وذلك بقدر النفع الذى يعود عليه من هذه الأعمال والنفقات بشرط قيام الورثة بتسليم الرسوم التى بدئ فى تنفيذها ، وكذلك تسرى جميع أحكام هذا البند فى حالة فقدان أهلية الطرف الثانى وإشهار إفلاسه او الحجر عليه . 

البند الثانى عشر 
ان هلك البناء او شئمنه قبل تسليمه للمالك فليس للطرف الثانى مطالبة الطرف الأول بثمن عمله او برد نفقاته وكذا الحال اذا هلكت او سرقت المواد التى استخدمها . 

البند الثالث عشر 
يضمن الطرف الثانى ما يحدث خلال -------- سنة من تاريخ تسليم المبنى للطرف الأول من تهدم كلى او جزئى فيها ولو كان التهدم ناشئاً عن عيب فى طبيعة الأرض ذاتها . 

البند الرابع عشر 
فى حالة قيام الطرف الثانى بإنجاز اى عمل من الأعمال الموضحة بالبند التاسع وتأخر الطرف الأول عن سداد القسط المستحق له من هذا العمل ، يحق للطرف الثانى بعد إسبوع من التنبيه عليه بخطاب موصى عليه إعتبار هذا العقد مفسوخاً من تلقاء نفسه والتوقف عن العمل ومطالبة الطرف الأول بتعويض عن جميع ما أنفقه من المصروفات وما أنجزه من الأعمال وما كان يستطيع كسبه لو انه أتم العمل ، كما اتفق الطرفان على انه فى حالة مخالفة احد الطرفان لبند من بنود هذا التعاقد يكون ملزماً بمبلغ -------- جنيهاً كشرط جزائى غير خاضع لرقابة القضاء . 

البند الخامس عشر 
يكون للطرف الثانى حق إمتياز المقاول على العقار موضوع المقاولة عن جميع المبالغ المستحقه له نتيجه لهذا العقد ،ومن حقه إشهار القيد اللازم لحفظ هذا الحق بمصروفات على عاتق الطرف الأول . 

البند السادس عشر 
يقر كل من الطرفين بأنه قد اتخذ طول مدة سريان هذا العقد موطنا مختارا له بالنوان الموضح به ، وفى حالة تغييره عليه اخطار الطرف الأخر بذلك بخطاب موصى عليه . 

البند السابع عشر 
كل نزاع ينشأ بشأن هذا العقد يكون الفصل فيه من اختصاص محكمة موطن العقار الأبتدائية وجزئياتها كل فى حدود اختصاصها . 

البند الثامن عشر 
تحرر هذا العقد من نسختين بيد كل طرف نسخة للعمل بموجبها عند اللزوم . 

الطرف الأول الطرف الثانى 
الاسم الاسم 
رقم البطاقة رقم البطاقة 
التوقيع التوقيع

----------

